# Lets See your new Projects Breeders



## Shaggers89 (Aug 13, 2018)

Dont know if there is one of these already 
if there is tell me i will promtly take this one down
Now lets Your latest projects 
PS not a breeder myself


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 13, 2018)

Im doing caramel to axanthic coastals, axanthic to het axanthic coastals, two clutches of black and yellow jungles, two clutches of albinos, a hypo bredli caramel zeb jag to albino, a pair of diamonds, and maybe some hypo bredli jags.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 15, 2018)

While they're not really a project nor a fancy morph, I would like to pair Grey and Zelda sometime. I love the grey South-western Carpet Pythons and would like to keep some of their offspring for myself someday. Got some other girls too that I wouldn't mind pairing with Grey, but I haven't yet photographed them.



South-west Carpet Python (Morelia imbricata) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



South-west Carpet Python (Morelia imbricata) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr

Edit: Here's a photo of one of the new girls freshly shed. Introducing Nightmare. She has a burn scar on her back. The photo doesn't really show it here.



South-west Carpet Python (Morelia imbricata) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 16, 2018)

those are very nice pythons, if i had that pairing I'd be holding back the darker hatchies.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 17, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> those are very nice pythons, if i had that pairing I'd be holding back the darker hatchies.



You mean something like this? Just kidding. It's in shed here so it's darker than normal. But it's nice to pretend. 



South-west Carpet Python (Morelia imbricata) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr


----------

